# Kong Ideas needed



## TikisMom (Jul 22, 2003)

I like to give Tiki a Kong toy when we need to be gone for a couple of hours. I usualy just put some peanut butter in it and he loves it.

Any additional ideas would be great. The kong site lists some, but they are for the larger kongs, we have the smallest one.

Thanks,
Judi


----------



## Luvmypupster (Jul 12, 2003)

I do the peanut buter and wedge 2 small dog biscuit into the end of it.


----------



## shadowsfamily (Nov 20, 2003)

Do you just use 'regular' peanut butter - - - like Skippy?!?!







...Or are you talking about doggie peanut butter? Sorry... probably a dumb question! h34r:


----------



## TikisMom (Jul 22, 2003)

Regular skippy ---- though I do buy him his own small jar








Don't want any doggy spit in my peanut butter!

Judi


----------



## muffieluv (Oct 26, 2003)

Lol :lol:


----------



## sydneysmom (Mar 17, 2004)

Do you fill the Kong up with Peanut Butter or just smear it on the inside?


----------



## TikisMom (Jul 22, 2003)

I put a good amount in and often will stick a piece of a treat, baby carrot, or cheese in and then fill with some peanut butter on each end. I have a friend who fills it with that canned spray cheese:huh: 

Be aware that often some of the peanut butter will come out and get on your rug or furniture. Tiki will only chew the kong in his bed so I don't have to worry to much. Once in a while he will take it in my bed and then we have a problem..... peanut scented sheets!  I always discover this just as I am exhausted and getting in bed, he will usually bury the kong under my pillow.... What a treat!









Judi


----------



## sydneysmom (Mar 17, 2004)

Thanks for such a quick respone. I bought Sydney a Kong today it is the one pictured here Kong Company  and it is the small one. I filled it with peanut butter and she got some out of the large opening and then wasn't interested anymore.......should I wash it out and start over with another treat or is it ok to leave the peanut butter in the bottem of it??


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2004)

I read that you can fill with peanut butter or whatever your puppy likes and then freeze the kong. Have not tried but will when my puppy is teething. Try peanut butter and cheerios, there is the liver paste that you can buy that Kong makes, but it is expensive. Wash the kong when your puppy is done with it.


----------



## TikisMom (Jul 22, 2003)

Sydney's mom,

You can leave it for a while but if she doesn't get it cleaned out herself in 24 hours I would wash it out. Her little tongue may have gotten tired







. We also have the small kong. Sometimes I will put a piece of cotton rope or fabric through the kong and knot it at the ends, Tiki likes to chew it this way also.

I like the cheerios idea from Jami. I often use cheerios for treats when we go on walks. Tiki gets 4 pieces of honey comb cereal in the morning from my husband.... the only "table" food he is allowed to have. I think this is more for my husband than for Tiki.







Tiki sits at his feet and waits for the four treats. As soon as he is given the last one he knows thats it and in runs off to look for something else to do, too cute!

Judi


----------

